# Problem with star wars battlefront 2



## wane (Dec 8, 2007)

Problem wit hsw:battlefront 2 ,
I installed it yesterday and everithing worked fine,but when i clicked new game and star mission it lagged like hell when i played.I press w(forward) and he goes forwards like 6 seconds,all lagged,and when i shoot it start shooting for 7 seconds.psl help??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your full system specs, the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps for +12V), and your graphics driver version.

Have you tried playing at a lower resolution or reducing the game settings?


----------



## wane (Dec 8, 2007)

I have tryed all resolutions and still lags


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post your full system specs, the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps for +12V), and your graphics driver version.


----------



## wane (Dec 8, 2007)

System:Microsoft windows xp
professional
version 2002
service pack 2
Computer:intel(R)
celeron(R)CPU 2.40GHz
2.39GHz,512MB of RAM

how do i check my graphic card?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this the only game you have problems with?

What make/model is your graphics card? Battlefront 2 needs a "_64MB 3D Card with Hardware Transform & Lighting (T&L) Capability_". To see your graphics card details, go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab and post back with the details listed for Device Name, Approx Total Memory, Main Driver and Driver Version.

Do you have the latest graphics driver installed? If you've recently updated the driver, did you uninstall the old one first or just overwrite it? This is one possible cause for games to lag.

Do you have the latest DirectX 9.0c installed?

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab. Enable the hardware acceleration options and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

To see your PSU details you need to open the case and look for the label. It will be on the power unit, top rear of the case. We need this information to see if it's strong enough for your system. A weak power supply can cause overheating and lag in games.

The PSU label will look something like this....


----------



## wane (Dec 8, 2007)

yes i have problem with 1 more game,GOTHIC 3
my computer name is:A3B31A6428864F9
system model4V88
my graphic card is :RADEON X1600 SERIES AGP(0x71C2)
Main driver: ati2dvag.dll
Approx T.Memory:512.0MB
yes i have 9.0 DIRECT X
NO PROBLEMS FOund in those 2 tests
Cpu ATI


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're having trouble with more than 1 game, it could be a driver or power problem.

What does it say for Driver Version in dxdiag? Have you recently updated the driver?

Run the dxdiag 3D tests and post back with the results.

Open the case and post back with the PSU details.


----------



## wane (Dec 8, 2007)

Version is :6.14.0010.6660(english)yes i have updated recently the driver
the 3d test are fine there is no problem
What case? 
Processor:Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU 2.40GHz


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what case? he is talking about your compter case.the part the monitor,keyboard,and everything plugs into.the power supply info is important to know.


----------

